# Pizza Hut 50% Off til Friday



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

11 Branches in Ireland... Dublin... Cork.. Sligo...Carlow... Limerick...


----------



## Pope John 11 (11 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> 11 Branches in Ireland... Dublin... Cork.. Sligo...Carlow... Limerick...


 
Cheers smashbox.....select county & it gives - Aberdeen, Angus, Avon....etc, etc.


----------



## Chocks away (11 Feb 2009)

Pope John 11 said:


> Cheers smashbox.....select county & it gives - Aberdeen, Angus, Avon....etc, etc.


Scroll down until you come to _IRELAND_ I did and received my voucher in minutes


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Ohh Pope, ye of little faith...

As above, Under I, select Ireland, Republic of.

I checked already before posting, even though I don't live near one, I thought I would share it with you guys!


----------



## RonanC (11 Feb 2009)

No. 13 of the terms and conditions is *Not available in the Channel Islands or the Republic of Ireland*

Also, I selected Liffey Valley, Dublin and Childers Hill Retail Park, Limierick printed off.. very strange!! Will try it out anyway


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Ohh Pope, ye of little faith...
> 
> As above, Under I, select Ireland, Republic of.
> 
> I checked already before posting, even though I don't live near one, I thought I would share it with you guys!


 
Jeez Smashbox - you're turning into a bargain machine!


----------



## nolo77 (11 Feb 2009)

I took my voucher to Pizza Hut in Blackpool in Cork today, but no joy! They immediately pointed out *Term No. 13:* *Not available in the Channel Islands or the Republic of Ireland.* When I was leaving I saw a notice on the wall saying they were no longer accepting vouchers. My advice to anyone is to try it but be prepared to pay in full for your meal just in case they refuse to take it.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Thats really annoying, I didn't even see that part. Surely they can't let you select your local branch, print it off and then not use it.

Me thinks thats an email to Pizza Hut on the way too now!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> Jeez Smashbox - you're turning into a bargain machine!


 
Not so by the look of things! Sent a stinking email to Pizza Hut.. I love winding people up... 

Not happy that you can select an Irish store, get sent a voucher, print out your voucher and then get refused!


----------



## Guest128 (12 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Not so by the look of things! Sent a stinking email to Pizza Hut..




Any reply from them?


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

Not yet Flanders, will let you all know as soon as I do.

Great customer service eh.. now dare they not reply to my email immediatly!


----------



## Chocks away (13 Feb 2009)

Hi Everybody. Just back from Pizza Hut in Suffolk St. (01 679 4099) where they accepted 50% voucher. No probs, lovely meal. Three courses X2, plus 1 beer and 1 cappucino = 28.72 yoyos. Now, if he doesn't get me roses tomorrow #^*&%#>?<":**^%


----------



## gebbel (13 Feb 2009)

Offer closed now folks! Darn it!


----------



## Pope John 11 (17 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Ohh Pope, ye of little faith...


 
Little faith in Pizza Hut!

I don't do Pizza Hut!

Let AAM know how you get on.

Bless You


----------



## sandrat (17 Feb 2009)

Maybe they are gonna go bust too so not accepting vouchers?


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2009)

I'm not sure, they still havent replied to my email. 

Anyone wanna help me write an old fashioned letter of complaint?


----------



## sandrat (17 Feb 2009)

Should go along the lines of "I used to be a regular Pizza Hut customer yadayadayada recession yadayadayada couldnt afford to go, imagine my delight when I discovered the voucher so I could savour the taste of (insert pizza name here) one last time. Imagine my dismay on the discovery the voucher would not be accepted and the embarassment in front of locals eating in the restaurant when I had to turn on my heels with my children and buy a frozen pizza in tesco instead. " etc


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2009)

Nice one, I might just try that...!


----------



## sandrat (18 Feb 2009)

if they send vouchers you are buying me a buffet lunch


----------

